# Mit Spaß in die Woche - Polizei und Militär x 15



## krawutz (8 Juli 2013)

​


----------



## Punisher (8 Juli 2013)

super
danke


----------



## turmfalke (8 Juli 2013)

So ist die Wirklichkeit - und manchmal kann man sogar darüber lachen !

Danke, der Tag startet gut.


----------



## comatron (8 Juli 2013)

Beim drittletzten wurde mir endlich klar, warum Frauen zur Armee wollen.


----------

